# Uh-oh



## dayplanner

Wowzers, did I get blown away by the mother of all carpet bombs! First Gerry saturday, now Rock Star, Par, and Poon! What was delivered today was just brutal:

I'm at a loss of words to be honest, dunno what I did to deserve this, but thanks a million guys!

please, let it be over...


----------



## ComicBookFreak

carbonbased_al said:


> Wowzers, did I get blown away by the mother of all carpet bombs! First Gerry saturday, now Rock Star, Par, and Poon! What was delivered today was just brutal:
> 
> I'm at a loss of words to be honest, dunno what I did to deserve this, but thanks a million guys!
> 
> please, let it be over...


:r It has just begun young apprentice! Your training will be hard! Labor you must!:mn

CBF:w


----------



## Warhorse545

Yogi Barra said?



Stacey


----------



## Puffy69

*Run Forest Run!!!*


----------



## dayplanner

I'm an idiot: Par upper left, Peter middle, Frank right, and Gerry at the bottom.


----------



## ShawnP

And so it begins MUUUAAAAHHHHHHHHHHAAAHHHHHH


----------



## Kayak_Rat

OUCH....just....OUCH


----------



## Puffy69

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm an idiot: Par upper left, Peter middle, Frank right, and Gerry at the bottom.


And then you go and call me Frank! Its Fred...Get it right..j/k..It is Fred though.. enjoy'em


----------



## tecnorobo

about time some people put you in your place


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> please, let it be over...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
OMG
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
:r :r
yer funny, Joe !
o


----------



## ToddziLLa

Nice sticks guys!


----------



## joed

Nice job guys - A very well selected target! And a terrific selection of sticks.

Enjoy every single one of them Joe.


----------



## Da Klugs

Nice place you had there Joe! :r









Geez these premature bombers. Good thing the heavy stuff is still in route. He thinks he's safe from the worst of it.


----------



## Navydoc

carbonbased_al said:


> dunno what I did to deserve this, but thanks a million guys!
> 
> please, let it be over...


Really.....you have NO idea....too funny Joe. You deserve all that arrives...there will probably be more I feel. They just try to soften you up with the first couple then....BAM! They take you out. Enjoy brother!


----------



## dayplanner

Rock Star said:


> And then you go and call me Frank! Its Fred...Get it right..j/k..It is Fred though.. enjoy'em


Aw crap, sorry man! Rushin to get this posted. At least I got sn right


----------



## mike32312

:r Damn dude all those awesome smokes. Looks like a bunch of Dobermans on a squirrel. All I can say is WOW lost for words. Hours and hours of pleasure before you. Enjoy:w


----------



## RPB67

Nice job guys !!!

Very nice bombing run !!!


----------



## RcktS4

Better plan on a really big tip for the mailman this year Joe...


----------



## Jeff

That was some major strategic coalition bombing! Congrats.


----------



## ShawnP

RcktS4 said:


> Better plan on a really big tip for the mailman this year Joe...


I second that, your mailman is going to be pissed bro


----------



## altbier

wow! if you dont ahve space to store them, i can help


----------



## LSUTIGER

that is just crazy, congrats :w


----------



## par

mwaaahaaa haaa haaa :al 

Better run and get another humi (made out of steel), the tactical intercontinental carpet bombing has just begun!


----------



## dadof3illinois

altbier said:


> wow! if you dont ahve space to store them, i can help


I feel by the time this is over he's going to need some extra storage!!!!


----------



## Warhorse545

Can't wait for todays report. 


Stacey


----------



## ToddziLLa

Warhorse545 said:


> Can't wait for todays report.
> 
> Stacey


:tpd: Or tomorrows! o


----------



## kvm

:tpd: Or the rest of the week :r


----------



## ShawnP

kvm said:


> :tpd: Or the rest of the week :r


Rest of the week sounds about right.

So Joe hows the mailbox???????????? LMAO


----------



## dayplanner

ShawnP said:


> Rest of the week sounds about right.
> 
> So Joe hows the mailbox???????????? LMAO


Quiet today. Thankfully 

I shudder to think about what i'm in for. This has become a looooong thread...


----------



## Shaggy17sc

carbonbased_al said:


> Quiet today. Thankfully
> 
> *I shudder to think about what i'm in for*. This has become a looooong thread...


answer...


----------



## par

is the bombsquad out at your post office yet? They seems to be holding any and all suspicious packages. You better contact your local FBI liason and explain that incoming ordinance is not for overthrowing the local government but to have an over-the-top local fireworks and other cheerful moments.

p.s. did i ask you? Have you been to target yet? You may want to stock up on coolers... he he he


----------



## dayplanner

6 more landed today. Make it stop!



Bombs from Dale, Greg (909), Stacy, Todd(Zilla), anonymous bomber from springfield Al, and Mike(32312)! Thanks guys, dunno how to thank you all!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Glad they came through! Enjoy them brother! :w


----------



## ShawnP

Hmmmmm so that's 9 bombs so far....... LMAO got I WONDER how many more are coming LMAO



Hmmmm I wonder........tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick


----------



## palm55

I love watching this stuff!! I keeps me away from my wife, the scrabble board, and certain doom!

Congrats!!!


----------



## floydp

Well its about time you got nailed Joe.. WTG squadren...


----------



## Mbraud4

Smitty gettin hit hard...but from what I hear its well deserved! GJ guys and congrats smitty! :w :w :w


----------



## catfishm2

Great job by everyone. Joe needs to be pushed around a little after all the damage he's done. A very deserving BOTL if there ever was one. Congrats Joe.


----------



## Warhorse545

Wow that package got there fast.  


Dude ya deserve it. Sit back and enjoy. 



Stacey


----------



## gabebdog1

bwa hahahahaha


----------



## Guest

carbonbased_al said:


> 6 more landed today. Make it stop!
> 
> Bombs from Dale, Greg (909), Stacy, Todd(Zilla), anonymous bomber from _*springville* (but often mistaken for springfield)!!_Al, and Mike(32312)! Thanks guys, dunno how to thank you all!


Word on the street was you were puny and needed a pick-me-up!


----------



## (909)

I sent 2 out on Friday and they both landed today. It's like they were attached to a MIRV. Thats "Multiple Independently Targetable Reentry Vehicles" for those of you post Cold War babies that have never known what it's like to lay awake at night thinking about how many warheads the Russians had pointed at us:s

Enjoy those smokes!!!!


----------



## kvm

(909) said:


> I sent 2 out on Friday and they both landed today. It's like they were attached to a MIRV. Thats "Multiple Independently Targetable Reentry Vehicles" for those of you post Cold War babies that have never known what it's like to lay awake at night thinking about how many warheads the Russians had pointed at us:s
> 
> Enjoy those smokes!!!!


Joe is learning what it's like to lay awake at night thinking about how many warheads the gorillas have pointed at you. :r


----------



## Warhorse545

carbonbased_al,
From the intel reports I understand that today would be a good time to move. It's going to be bad 





Stacey


----------



## PaulMac

Warhorse545 said:


> carbonbased_al,
> From the intel reports I understand that today would be a good time to move. It's going to be bad
> 
> Stacey


Today and tomorrow both by the reports I have gotten


----------



## dayplanner

Oh man, my maillady is gonna be pissed, with all the snow we supposed to get.


----------



## PaulMac

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh man, my maillady is gonna be pissed, with all the snow we supposed to get.


The Semi required to drag todays haul to your place will prolly jack-knife in the snow lol...gonna be a mess in Jersey


----------



## Puffy69

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh man, my maillady is gonna be pissed, with all the snow we supposed to get.


She'll be alright plenty of weight on the truck for better traction..BUT you might wanna call in sick to help her.:r


----------



## Shaggy17sc

I just cant wait to see todays damage..


----------



## pnoon

Shaggy17sc said:


> I just cant wait to see todays damage..


It's awful quiet in Smittyland. I wonder if he's buried in rubble.


----------



## PaulMac

pnoon said:


> It's awful quiet in Smittyland. I wonder if he's buried in rubble.


He's on his way home, valiantly fighting through the snow to see the carnage


----------



## tecnorobo

soon to be violently fighting through boxes of various shapes and sizes...


----------



## floydp

Some folks were fashionably late in sending, I see that idiot in the mirror every morning. Word on the street is tick tick..


----------



## dayplanner

*I YIELD!* Seriously guys, 8 more arrived today:

Todays bombers were Sean, KVM, Mike(Alped55), ShawnP, Skip, John(Neoflex), P-town, and mmblz. Please, no more. My house cannot stand such mayhem...

thank you for all the napkins Sean


----------



## Ms. Floydp

It's only just begun... LOL


----------



## PaulMac

Thats it for today? must all be coming tomorrow lol


----------



## floydp

PaulMac said:


> Thats it for today? must all be coming tomorrow lol


Or saturday, monday, hell it may never end Joe.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Galid it made it to you safely. Hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Surrender??? You don't think you're getting off easy, do ya? This is just getting started Joe!!!


----------



## tecnorobo

floydp said:


> Or saturday, monday, hell it may never end Joe.


this statement puts a smile on my face


----------



## dayplanner

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Surrender??? You don't think you're getting off easy, do ya? This is just getting started Joe!!!


Please tell me you aren't in this too Eric...:mn


----------



## ShawnP

Joe you have NO Idea what you are in for. This is just the begining of the end  

TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK TICK MMMWWAAAAAHHHHAAAAAAA......


----------



## PaulMac

tomorrow I go TOCK!


----------



## txmatt

The snow plows better clear the path for the USPS semi heading to BLOOMINGDALE!


----------



## SeanGAR

carbonbased_al said:


> thank you for all the napkins Sean


Napkins? Those are white flags. I thought you might need them right 'bout now.


----------



## neoflex

I think someone will be preparing more storage space this weekend! Just a guess though!:r


----------



## Da Klugs

So I guess it's time to finish him off.


----------



## Scott1966

carbonbased_al said:


> Please tell me you aren't in this too Eric...:mn


So Joe, how do you like being on the other end for a change? Lol.


----------



## Puffy69

:r Awe Man!You are Toast!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

carbonbased_al said:


> Please tell me you aren't in this too Eric...:mn


Me?


----------



## ToddziLLa

This is so awesome! :w :r


----------



## Warhorse545

And no one ansered what what Yogi Berra said so I will.


" It aint over till it's over "



Syacey


----------



## ToddziLLa

Eager to see today's damage. o 

Joe...you still do have a mail man, don't ya?!? :r


----------



## opus

As ye sew, so shall ye reap.:r :r :r


----------



## PaulMac

his ETA to home is 20 minutes from now....I know how many packages, and 2 of the senders...but soon we shall know all lol


----------



## pnoon

PaulMac said:


> his ETA to home is 20 minutes from now....I know how many packages, and 2 of the senders...but soon we shall know all lol


o o o


----------



## Alpedhuez55

PaulMac said:


> his ETA to home is 20 minutes from now....I know how many packages, and 2 of the senders...but soon we shall know all lol


Do you really think there will be a home left when you get there? Or will you be living in a make shift shelter made from Priority Mail Boxes for a while


----------



## floydp

pnoon said:


> o o o


Don't bogart that popcorn Lady Butt!


----------



## opus

floydp said:


> Don't bogart that popcorn Lady Butt!


:r :r :r


----------



## dayplanner

Word on the the street, you guys are a bunch of sick bastards:

Today, Eric(Goatlocker), 5thDan(Paul), Matt(Tx), Thermolous, Paul(Mac), Brent(CBF), Jason(the fuentes up top), Shaggy, and I think Mo (no name, but a pre-embargo partagas corona and a Montecristo millenium robusto)

please, make the bad man stop


----------



## Guest

"And the beat goes on, the beat goes on"!

Good job guys. Wait til the really big hit comes!!!

j/k this is all of them. You can rest easy now. No more fear, open your door without worry! NOT


----------



## floydp

SvilleKid said:


> "And the beat goes on, the beat goes on"!
> 
> Good job guys. Wait til the really big hit comes!!!
> 
> j/k this is all of them. You can rest easy now. No more fear, open your door without worry! NOT


hehehehehe


----------



## DonWeb

carbonbased_al said:


> Word on the the street, you guys are a bunch of sick bastards:
> 
> please, make the bad man stop


can't y'all see the pain that your causing joe, such an upstandin' botl.

this has got to stop.

as soon as my contribution arrives...


----------



## Mbraud4

Damn smitty getting hit hard...I don't even think with all the king's horses and all the king's men, we still couldn't put you back together again... 

Enjoy! :w


----------



## PaulMac

for all the people asking about the bent assed cigar lol, its a single from a 98 partagas culebras twist


----------



## kvm

I love this show! Glad it's on every night. 

I hear in an upcoming episode Joe starts therapy when he develops an odd fear of primates, and the color blue. o


----------



## ToddziLLa

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

it's not over till the fat lady sings and I'm not singing so...... :r


----------



## theromulus

kvm said:


> I love this show! Glad it's on every night.


 Beats Survivor any day


----------



## Warhorse545

I think his compound has been softened up now. Let the real bombardment start  o 



Stacey


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Wooo Hooo, totaly awesome, far out brussel sprout, where the Phuck was I, why did I miss the show??? Sorry I haven't been around to witness the destruction Smitty. Hope you enjoy the little Fuente package I chose for you. To have any effect and land around the same time as all the others I had to go thru a vendor off the net and have them delivered direct. To send them from Down Under would have taken a couple of weeks, I hope you understand. Hope the cigars are OK and you enjoy every last one. You're a great BOTL and deserve all you get... even if you don't have a house to live in now 

To the rest of the troops, well done guys this was an amazing strike.


----------



## Mister Chico Stick

there's only one word for this run...


----------



## par

This is wonderful!!! What a hit, i'm glad i could participate in such a long running bombing campaign!


----------



## ToddziLLa

par said:


> This is wonderful!!! What a hit, i'm glad i could participate in such a long running bombing campaign!


:tpd: :w


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

I know I'm new but this is amazing to watch.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

what??? Nothing today??? LOL.. surely that can't be!!


----------



## dayplanner

Ms. Floydp said:


> what??? Nothing today??? LOL.. surely that can't be!!


Of course not! Had to work today :c , went out with some friends afterwards. Today I got a great deal of hurting from Frank and Anita, Cigma-Chi, and Rick:

Thanks for the goodies everyone! The beer and sweets is a nice touch (I love the bottle).


----------



## floydp

Hope ya like the beer Joe!!


----------



## PaulMac

nice socks lol


----------



## Ms. Floydp

LOL.. never saw them with yellow toes before.

Hope you enjoy Joe! Love those Hot Tamales too!


----------



## DonWeb

Ms. Floydp said:


> LOL.. never saw them with yellow toes before.
> 
> Hope you enjoy Joe! Love those Hot Tamales too!


they're not supposed to be yellow :r

wow, nicely done -- you can rest now joe... all the damage has been completed.


----------



## dayplanner

PaulMac said:


> nice socks lol


:r Totally missed that. Hanes gold toe, an excellent thick sock for the winter


----------



## SD Beerman

DonWeb said:


> they're not supposed to be yellow :r
> 
> wow, nicely done -- you can rest now joe... all the damage has been completed.


I thought it was from the cigars


----------



## galaga

Enjoy, Joe.  (I thought you were a Red Sox fan?)


----------



## DownUnder LLG

And the hits just keep on rolling. Enjoy Joe... oh, and stop holding your cigars between your toes to smoke them, they look terrible. You got Smokin' Joe's Toes :r


----------



## RcktS4

DonWeb said:


> -- you can rest now joe... all the damage has been completed.


:tpd: yup - no need to worry anymore - that was the last of it. :s


----------



## justinphilly-cl

RcktS4 said:


> :tpd: yup - no need to worry anymore - that was the last of it. :s


nope, not yet!!!


----------



## Darb85

mine is inbound! well it was a little late but by tommarrow it should be there


----------



## RcktS4

justinphilly said:


> nope, not yet!!!


I SAID IT'S OVER, DAMMIT! You will repsect Mah Authoritah!


----------



## Darb85

RcktS4 said:


> I SAID IT'S OVER, DAMMIT! You will repsect Mah Authoritah!


eh screw you cartmen your not even a real cop:tg


----------



## dayplanner

More! This time Brad and Tony. Thanks guys, heavy hitting!


----------



## dayplanner

Holy god. Whatever smoldering wreckage of my house was completly blown away today. Dave and Raney hit in unison:

From Dave and Raney , a COMPLETE sound system. Holy chit guys!

And the crazy bastages also sent a few old stogies:
04 Boli GM
02 Cohiba 1492
80s Dunhill Mojito
70s Davidoff Punch SS#1
70's Dunhill HDM
80s Partagas Emenetia's (5 in a tin with cello)

Pictures to follow, this blast must have blown my camera away, as it ain't working :r

This was just insane guys, don't think i'll ever recover from this run. Please, i beg, let this be the end of it :mn

i pray it's just the batteries, but i'll go out and buy a new camera if I have too lol


----------



## dayplanner

Pics for the brave:
The awesome sound setup


Look away if you got a weak stomach!



Just plain nasty you two! Dave and Raney really went loco on my azz


----------



## ATLHARP

carbonbased_al said:


> Pics for the brave:
> The awesome sound setup
> 
> Look away if you got a weak stomach!
> 
> Just plain nasty you two! Dave and Raney really went loco on my azz


Hang on............ok, I just had to keep myself from wetting my pants. Talk about cigar ****!!

DAMN,

ATL


----------



## RcktS4

Erectile dysfuntion... :sb I'll have you know it's a common occurrence and happens to all guys once in a while, and furthermore it doesn't really help that you're so unsupportive, not to mention unresponsive - would it kill you to make a little moan or something now and then, or at least put one something sexier than a damn U-M sports jersey that's sixteen sizes too big for you anyway and plus how do you think it makes me feel that you haven't even bothered to shave in a week and a half, and for chrissakes is it really to much to ask to have a little **** going in the background, I mean by the time I get done spreading rose friggin petals on every horizontal surface and lighting all one hundred and seventeen candles and starting the oil aromatherapy scent burners and getting you 'in the mood' not only is the strongest muscle in my body rendered into silly putty, I'm frankly just plain tired... Oh wait - was that just some kind of metaphor, or something?

Please God let Dustin not see this thread.


----------



## kvm

Great hit guys! I think we are starting to get his attention :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Un-be-freaking-lievable! :w


----------



## Warhorse545

Wonderful hit there guys. 


Stacey


----------



## kvm

RcktS4 said:


> Erectile dysfuntion...- that's sixteen sizes too big for you anyway and do you feel for chrissakes is it really to much to ask to have the strongest muscle in my body rendered into silly putty... Oh - please God let Dustin see this thread.


:r Check please!


----------



## mike32312

First time Speechless of the generocity of CS and fellow BOTL. I for one am proud to be a member of this very elite group of gorillas.


----------



## Lumpold

There's bombing a man into submission, there's kicking him when he's down, and there's Klugs and Raney with the tag-team Ro'shambo.

Evil. Sheer Evil bloody genius. 

I say chaps, I believe, thats a bullseye, bravo.


----------



## Darb85

Holy Mary mother of Christ!!! That is quite the hit!


----------



## DonWeb

lawd hab muhcy!!!

da klugs doctrine (of overwhelming force) and the rane of death
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

move along folks... nothing here to see.

never mind that chalk outline in the shape of virtualsmitty.


----------



## dayplanner

Darb85 said:


> Holy Mary mother of Christ!!! That is quite the hit!


I spent the rest of the night huddled up in the fetal position in a dark corner of my house. This damn thing just never stops :hn


----------



## LasciviousXXX

RcktS4 said:


> Erectile dysfuntion... :sb I'll have you know it's a common occurrence and happens to all guys once in a while, and furthermore it doesn't really help that you're so unsupportive, not to mention unresponsive - would it kill you to make a little moan or something now and then, or at least put one something sexier than a damn U-M sports jersey that's sixteen sizes too big for you anyway and plus how do you think it makes me feel that you haven't even bothered to shave in a week and a half, and for chrissakes is it really to much to ask to have a little **** going in the background, I mean by the time I get done spreading rose friggin petals on every horizontal surface and lighting all one hundred and seventeen candles and starting the oil aromatherapy scent burners and getting you 'in the mood' not only is the strongest muscle in my body rendered into silly putty, I'm frankly just plain tired... Oh wait - was that just some kind of metaphor, or something?
> 
> *Please God let Dustin not see this thread*.


:r Oh this quote will be popping up all over ClubStogie for the next 2 or 3 years.........

Thanx for the new ammunition Raney you poor tired man slave of Smitty's. Does he keep you in the basement too? At least you have Taboada for company......


----------



## dayplanner

RcktS4 said:


> Erectile dysfuntion... :sb I'll have you know it's a common occurrence and happens to all guys once in a while, and furthermore it doesn't really help that you're so unsupportive, not to mention unresponsive - would it kill you to make a little moan or something now and then, or at least put one something sexier than a damn U-M sports jersey that's sixteen sizes too big for you anyway and plus how do you think it makes me feel that you haven't even bothered to shave in a week and a half, and for chrissakes is it really to much to ask to have a little **** going in the background, I mean by the time I get done spreading rose friggin petals on every horizontal surface and lighting all one hundred and seventeen candles and starting the oil aromatherapy scent burners and getting you 'in the mood' not only is the strongest muscle in my body rendered into silly putty, I'm frankly just plain tired... Oh wait - was that just some kind of metaphor, or something?
> 
> Please God let Dustin not see this thread.


:r Raney needs to go see Alice


----------



## SeanGAR

I could see the smoke from that hit from here ....


----------



## RcktS4

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx for the new ammunition Raney you poor tired man slave of Smitty's. Does he keep you in the basement too? At least you have Taboada for company......


Taboada can't talk because of the rubber ball strapped in his mouth. Aparently Joe only needs his hand free - the rest of him is bound in a very scary combination of vinyl, leather, and what looks suspiciously like "elvin chain mail", all capped off with a ridiculously large wizard hat that says "Frodo's b!tch" in technicolor stitching. It's a little disturbing actually. I tried to scream for help when the FEDEX delivery man came, but the words came out all gargly.

please... help me.


----------



## Da Klugs

:r Ya gotta love these threads.

Joe - WGACA - enjoy the feeling, it's the best, and you deserve it.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

RcktS4 said:


> Taboada can't talk because of the rubber ball strapped in his mouth. Aparently Joe only needs his hand free - the rest of him is bound in a very scary combination of vinyl, leather, and what looks suspiciously like "elvin chain mail", all capped off with a ridiculously large wizard hat that says "Frodo's b!tch" in technicolor stitching. It's a little disturbing actually. I tried to scream for help when the FEDEX delivery man came, but the words came out all gargly.
> 
> please... help me.


BWHAHAHAHAHA.... :r

_*It puts the lotion on its skin and puts it in the basket!*_


----------



## hollywood

Damn!! Just awesome Joe!! Very spectacular fireworks display for a very deserving BOTL!!


----------



## rumballs

carbonbased_al said:


> Holy god. Whatever smoldering wreckage of my house was completly blown away today. Dave and Raney hit in unison


WOW! Guess the rest of us put up a good decoy while you two blindsided him!


----------



## dayplanner

mmblz said:


> WOW! Guess the rest of us put up a good decoy while you two blindsided him!


Decoy? Heck no! Each and every bomb has dealt a crippling blow to my fragile ego.


----------



## rumballs

carbonbased_al said:


> Decoy? Heck no! Each and every bomb has dealt a crippling blow to my fragile ego.


Sounds like your ego needs to learn that you cannot only give


----------



## dayplanner

mmblz said:


> Sounds like your ego needs to learn that you cannot only give


This has been a humbling experience, i can tell you that.


----------



## Charles

Nice hit guys. Smitty has a lot of cigar burning to do over the next few weeks.


----------



## par

Joe,

i think dave and raney delived the final insult. From now on you know what it means to have lived as a marked man... 

I liked this carpetbombing of a east coast gorilla, it was really fun -especially your daily battle reports was something i came to enjoy immensely!


----------



## floydp

Wow this was kewl. Congrats Joe, so well deserved brother. What a bunch of bullies bombing a feller like this. Take a bow or is it BOWEL..


----------



## dayplanner

par said:


> Joe,
> 
> i think dave and raney delived the final insult.


Nope. Another one hit today, from one of my favorite botls here. Few people know this but Mark aka Catfish aka Crazy Boming Bastage influenced me alot when I first joined. I watched as he mercilessly bombed other members continuously. I simply nodded my head in agreement watching this destruction unfold. It's nice having another member around who thinks like you 

Crazy bombing bastage indeed:

Thank you Mark, that was another vicious hit on your part.


----------



## Warhorse545

Nice hit there Mark.


So Joe, scared to go to the mail box yet? 



Stacey


----------



## catfishm2

It was all my pleasure Joe. After seeing your generosity on CS it's the least I could do. Thanks for all your contributions and for being one of the finest BOTL that I know. Enjoy!


----------



## (909)

Joe, it looks like the smoke has settled. It was fun being a part of one of these and seeing your reaction. Good to see so many get involved. 

ENJOY THE SMOKES!!!!

Gregg


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

As the 'Ole Ball Dragger is fond of sayin', WCAGA! You were truely deserving of such a beating! Enjoy!


----------



## dayplanner

It just never ends. Another hit today, this time from the Crazyfool! What is this, two weeks of straight bombing!?



Thanks Paul!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I don't think it's time to start singing just yet.. WTG fellow gorilla's.. we all knew the sneaky bombin bastage would have to poke his head in here. LOL.. WTG Mark... WTG everyone! Excellent job! Raney, I see you and Dave figured out something to hit him with. Congrats Joe, you deserve every bit of it and more.


----------



## DonJefe

carbonbased_al said:


> Nope. Another one hit today, from one of my favorite botls here. Few people know this but Mark aka Catfish aka Crazy Boming Bastage influenced me alot when I first joined. I watched as he mercilessly bombed other members continuously. I simply nodded my head in agreement watching this destruction unfold. It's nice having another member around who thinks like you
> 
> Crazy bombing bastage indeed:
> 
> Thank you Mark, that was another vicious hit on your part.


That is a tremendous selection and the ever humble Mark says "It's not much"! Very nice!


----------



## CrazyFool

a little late, but hey i stretched the run out to over 2 weeks!! glad they showed up in good shape  enjoy them Joe you desirve every last smoke :al



carbonbased_al said:


> It just never ends. Another hit today, this time from the Crazyfool! What is this, two weeks of straight bombing!?
> 
> Thanks Paul!


----------



## zemekone

i just just runnng through the old threads and i came up on this one... and it put a big smile on my face...


----------



## Bigwaved

That was a good one, Z. It looks like has finally recovered.


----------

